# Opinions please



## Blackk Magikk (Dec 26, 2004)

Alright guys what looks better on a white car? Gunmetal wheels or white wheels?
Ive got a white 98 sentra gxe. 
Thanks.


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

I got a white car with gunmetal and love em..what kind of look you going for? if u wanna keep it real clean look I would go white on white(good luck on keepin clean)


----------



## I'm tired of my usernamee (Feb 16, 2004)

IMO gunmetal is better overall, so clean clean. But if you want hella sexy then i suggest that you do a bronze color on them, thats hot though.
White wheels are a pain to keep clean for any amount of time though.


White car+bronze wheels= teh hotness


----------



## Gerardo (Nov 25, 2004)

Gunmetal 
:thumbup:


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

gunmetal


----------



## Blackk Magikk (Dec 26, 2004)

yeah I kinda want the real "clean" look. Ive seen gunmetal wheels and they look like the donut tire wheels from a distance lol (Ive never seen them in real life only in pictures so maybe they look better). But many of the ppl I talk to say that gunmetal looks a lot better on white than white wheels would. Its like half and half. Half say white and half say gunmetal. So I figured Id ask you guys here for your opinions. 

I dont think that I have the money for bronze wheels 

So Im trying to make a decision. Im buying some whithin the next week or so but I just cant decide.


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

i never had gunmetal rims on my car but i had Hypergray 15s. Yes they looked kinda like donuts but IMO they looked very nice and clean. Gunmetal is close to hypergray therefore i think they should look nice.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

*super glossy black spoked wheels with a silver lip on a white car*


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

na.. hyperblack doesn't look that great
and kill the caps


----------



## Wufaded (Oct 15, 2003)

I'd say go with the gunmetal....white on white is sweet too, but I think the novelty of that combo would wear off quickly....


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

yeah, you see too many white civics with white rims


----------



## RBI*04 (Sep 10, 2004)

Blackk Magikk said:


> yeah I kinda want the real "clean" look. Ive seen gunmetal wheels and they look like the donut tire wheels from a distance lol (Ive never seen them in real life only in pictures so maybe they look better). But many of the ppl I talk to say that gunmetal looks a lot better on white than white wheels would. Its like half and half. Half say white and half say gunmetal. So I figured Id ask you guys here for your opinions.
> 
> I dont think that I have the money for bronze wheels
> 
> So Im trying to make a decision. Im buying some whithin the next week or so but I just cant decide.


if someone says that your wheels look like steelies (if you got the gunmetal) then they dont know enough about cars/customizing cars for thier opinion to matter to you.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

idk i have a new civic SI white running around these parts with hyper black wheels and a super polished lip and it looks *damn good*


----------



## boosteddet (May 29, 2003)

my opinion:

Show: White

Clean: Gun-metal


----------



## Blackk Magikk (Dec 26, 2004)

I appreciate the help guys, I'm still a bit undecided, I saw some gunmetal wheels on this car the other day and they look a lot better than I thought. 

I ran across this website though, they have some really good deals. Almost seem a bit too good, I was wondering is this just a good website or is this another one of those too good to be true things. 
Take a look, let me know what you think. Almost all the 17's are $599 with tires and free shipping.

http://www.wheelmax.com/Specials/specials.html

thanks again


----------



## Blackk Magikk (Dec 26, 2004)

^is that site a good idea or should I look elsewhere?


----------



## boosteddet (May 29, 2003)

Blackk Magikk said:


> ^is that site a good idea or should I look elsewhere?





I say its a steal... $599 for a whole set shipped. Awesome deal.. Especially the first couple rims.. They have very nice lips, but I believe all these are 1 piece. But they still look good for its money.


----------



## NoWhere98 (Jan 6, 2005)

Bronze looks pretty good on a white car!!!


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

thos websites usually have good deals because they dont give you "very good tires" therfveore you pay cheaper. Another r4eason is that they might have discontinued /older models and they sell them for cheaper.


----------



## boosteddet (May 29, 2003)

B14_Stealth said:


> thos websites usually have good deals because they dont give you "very good tires" therfveore you pay cheaper. Another r4eason is that they might have discontinued /older models and they sell them for cheaper.



true that!


----------



## Blackk Magikk (Dec 26, 2004)

Alright thanks, I'll probably grab my wheels from then and just buy some new tires after the cheap ones wear out.


----------



## boosteddet (May 29, 2003)

Blackk Magikk said:


> Alright thanks, I'll probably grab my wheels from then and just buy some new tires after the cheap ones wear out.



do you know which brand name the tires are?


----------



## Blackk Magikk (Dec 26, 2004)

^No it doesn't say. I'll email them and see if they'll tell me.


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

probobly the tires are some cheap Korean ones like.. Nankang or however you spell em . I got my Maxxim rims witht those (not from the internet).. to tell you the truth.. they are pretty good in the rain and dry road..but in winter....no traction whatsoever. THey just keep spining and spining and spining


----------



## boosteddet (May 29, 2003)

B14_Stealth said:


> probobly the tires are some cheap Korean ones like.. Nankang or however you spell em . I got my Maxxim rims witht those (not from the internet).. to tell you the truth.. they are pretty good in the rain and dry road..but in winter....no traction whatsoever. THey just keep spining and spining and spining



Yea i heard of those tires before...


Well let us know which tire they give ya.


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

I say gunmetal with a polished lip would look great. As For the cheap tires, if you have a stock or near stock GA16De in it, you won't really notice any negatives with the cheaper tires if switching form the stock 175 65 14's it likely came with. In fact, it will likely be better.


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

boosteddet said:


> Yea i heard of those tires before...
> 
> 
> Well let us know which tire they give ya.


I donno exactly what tires they give you, for that you would have to call them and ask them cause im pretty sure they dont even tell you that on the website


----------



## boosteddet (May 29, 2003)

himilefrontier said:


> I say gunmetal with a polished lip would look great. As For the cheap tires, if you have a stock or near stock GA16De in it, you won't really notice any negatives with the cheaper tires if switching form the stock 175 65 14's it likely came with. In fact, it will likely be better.




I would have to agree with you. Unless you have a super race car or xcross. The differences between cheap and good quality tires are minimal. but your paying $599 shipped for rims/tires.. can't expect to have the best.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

boosteddet said:


> I would have to agree with you. Unless you have a super race car or xcross. The differences between cheap and good quality tires are minimal. but your paying $599 shipped for rims/tires.. can't expect to have the best.


yea dude you cant even shake a stick at that price! but i would be extramly careful with those cheap tires in the rain.


----------



## CHRIS/SR/SE (Dec 15, 2003)

I like Rota's for their price, weight, and looks. As far as tires go I would get get those separate.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

CHRIS/SR/SE said:


> I like Rota's for their price, weight, and looks. As far as tires go I would get get those separate.


i love rotas, i just saw a set in person (i have only seen them online before) they were the slipstreams 15 in. on an eagle talon that was pushing 300hp AWD the thing is a BEAST and the wheels and blacked out tails made it look even meaner.


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

I've rolled both white and gunmetal wheels on my white B14 Sentra.
I like the gunmetal ones more.


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

The biggest negative to white wheels on a white car is that they will not match unless you paint them to match. There are a wide variety of whites on the market-even the cheapie synthetic enamels that come in less than 20 colors offer 3 or 4 whites usually!


----------



## Blackk Magikk (Dec 26, 2004)

Alright guys the tires are Kumhos for all the 17' wheels from that site. 

Komhos are a good tire brand right?

They ran out of white wheels, and the items on sale are all discontinued so when they're gone they're gone. So I guess its gunmetal for me. 

Was looking at gunmetal with a chrome lip. Good choice or just normal gunmetal?


----------



## Wufaded (Oct 15, 2003)

I have Kuhmo Ecsta 711's 195/50R15 and am satisfied with what I paid for them and how they perform. I only do city driving and only seldom drive in rain. No snow. I'm not taking corners at 40mph, drifting, or concerned about transferring the massive hp my engine produces directly to the wheels 

They are decent, but not the best. There are better tires out there, it all depends on what type of driving you do and under what conditions.

I think the gunmetal with the polished lip would look great...any pics?


----------



## Blackk Magikk (Dec 26, 2004)

They dont have this pic in gunmetal but its available
http://www.wheelmax.com/Wheels/volution/vrd20.gif

and I cant link to the pics on this page but heres the page
http://www.wheelmax.com/Wheels/exel/exel.htm
its the Exel Maj Gunmetals

I was looking at the Exel Pack-5 white wheels on that page too, the wheels with the chrome plates on the spokes. They look kinda cool but not sure how they would look on my car.


----------



## boosteddet (May 29, 2003)

Blackk Magikk said:


> They dont have this pic in gunmetal but its available
> http://www.wheelmax.com/Wheels/volution/vrd20.gif
> 
> and I cant link to the pics on this page but heres the page
> ...



not bad of a choice... thats a nice one! mesh rims with a lip


----------

